# [openoffice] tréma et circonflexe inutilisables (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai un petit souci avec Openoffice, je n'arrive pas à faire marcher la touche avec l'accent circonflexe et le tréma. J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs solutions trouvées au gré de mes recherches (je ne sais malheureusement plus lesquelles) mais aucune n'a apporté la solution. Savez-vous d'où le problème peut venir?

Merci d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Si tu ouvres une autre application (répondre à ce message par exemple), est-ce que ces caractères fonctionnent ?

----------

## Kevin57

Oui il me semble bien que ça marche avec le reste. Je me souviens avoir testé dans la Konsole (ou Yakuake je ne sais plus) et ça marchait. (Je dis "il me semble" car je ne suis pas chez moi pour vérifier mais j'en suis presque sûr.)

Edit : je peux même affirmer à 99% que le reste marche car j'utilise Thunderbird pour envoyer mes mails donc je pense avoir utilisé l'accent circonflexe plus d'une fois, s'il ne marchait pas je m'en serais rendu compte!

----------

## guilc

Ouh lala, je me rappelle pas bien, mais c'est un problème que j'avais eu il y a longtemps.

De mémoire, cela tournait autours de la variante de la disposition du clavier... Tu utilises quoi ? (xorg.conf ou conf dans hal si tu l'utilises).

Toujours de mémoire, c'était un problème de dead keys...

Mais bon, je le jure plus.

Vérifie aussi ta locale (commande "locale" sous ta session X)

----------

## Kevin57

J'utilise hal, donc je suppose que la configuration se fait à ce niveau, mais j'ai aussi un xorg.conf.

Maintenant que tu en parles, j'ai ajouté à mon xorg.conf la ligne suivante dans la section clavier :

```
Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
```

Mais rien n'a changé, peut-être aurais-je dû le faire dans la configuration de hal, mais je ne sais pas où elle se trouve. 

Pour la locale, voilà le résultat de la commande : 

```
LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

Avec hal, la configuration se fait ici => /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

----------

## Kevin57

C'est bizarre je n'ai pas ce fichier dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/. J'ai juste 10-ntfs3g.fdi et .keep_sys-apps_hal-0.

----------

## ghoti

Question récurrente !

Je te conseille de faire une recherche sur le forum avec le critère 10-x11-input.fdi  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Désolé mais je ne trouve rien à propos de mon problème avec ce mot-clé. Si j'ai bien compris sur cette page il est expliqué comment faire le fichier en question mais je ne comprends pas...

----------

## guilc

Alors justement non, il ne faut PAS les nodeadkeys, de mémoire c'est ceci qui est la cause du non-fonctionnement des accents circonflexe et tréma dans OOo  :Wink: 

J'ai essayé de googler rapidement, mais je n'est pas retrouvé le truc... Pourtant, il me semble bie,n que cela tourne autour de ça...

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

j'ai ceci dans ma politique HAL :  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 
```

ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil que boozo mais j'ai Â ï sous Ooo et même firefox

A+:jlp

je suis en full ~AMD64

Edit : mes confuses  les plus totales M. boozo   :Embarassed: Last edited by nemo13 on Sun Sep 20, 2009 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kevin57

Merci, mais je n'ai pas tous ces fichiers et je ne comprends pas comment les créer... Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer SVP?  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

ben... tout simplement à la main (oui, Hal est une révolution pour le enduser surtout ses fichiers de conf et sa doc   :Laughing:  )

donc tu fais un #nano -w /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi et puis tu colles le contenu du post de nemo13 par exemple

Blood and guts ! Mon nom en gras avec une faute de frappe ?!??

----------

## Kevin57

Ah ben oui, tout simplement, et ça marche! Je sais pas pourquoi je voulais me compliquer la vie plus que ça, ça me paraissait trop simple!   :Smile:  Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, le fichier de nemo13 m'a rendu les accents circonflèxes et les trémas!

----------

